# I need help bad!!!!!!!



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am in need of someones advice about my chicken, she had got out of her caged area and got out in the road and got hit and ended up loosing her back feather and the side of her face scratch up and had ear problems and then after a 2 week posses, she finally healed up but her right side ear closed up and this has been about a month ago and now i just check on her and now she has a marble size bump on the side of her face and i tried to open up her ear but all it done was start bleeding so i stopped that and now i don't know what to do about this............Is this a serious thing? I'm in need of your all's help BAD, we don't have a vet here for livestock like this and so i had to resort to this, so please let me know, i don't want to loose her......So let me know thank you!!!!!

Location: Jamestown,Ky


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

These thing happen. Sorry to here it. She may survive it, but she may be suffering also.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well she don't seem to be suffering she acts like the rest of the chickens do and when u touch it....it doesn't bother her but I don't know


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like an abscess or seroma. Seroma is just a collection of clear fluid under tissue that will generally heal over time. It will reorganize back into normal tissue. If its an abscess, then that is usually an infection that has been "walled off" by the body. So it's not in her system (systemic) but it is local (specific area) in the tissue. Sometimes abscesses will "ripen" and rupture out draining pus and smelly, rotten debris. Sometimes they just sort of dry up and leave a hard lump or scar. If there is a vet who will see her post trauma (hit by car - HBC) then they might be able to aspirate the lesion and tell you better what it contains. Talk to them over the phone first so that you don't waste time and money on an unrewarding appointment. Don't think she will die, just not sure what to tell you to do. How about posting a pic for me?


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok here are some pictures of her


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

That looks like an abscess to me. If it is you can get a warm wet wash cloth and soak it for a few minutes a few times a day - this will soften the scabby tissue and eventually it should pop open like a bad zit. Then you'll be left with the task of trying to make sure all that nasty puss and fluid is out while trying not to vomit from the smell (it'll smell like nothing you've smelled before!) Abscesses that don't pop usually have to be lanced and drained by someone who knows how to do that - you shouldn't have that big of an issue finding a vet who'll do that, even on a chicken since its such a common procedure and doesn't require special knowledge or anesthetics or anything like that. Good luck!


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

ok thank you ill try that and see what happens, but the only bad thing is i done called my local vet and they wont do nothing to the chicken they told me that they dont specialize in live stock like that so, it looks like ill be doing it my self but it dosent sound that hard thank you very much


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Call them back and tell them it's probably an abscess. They may work with you if they know that. Like wee says, abscesses are not that difficult to deal with. Call them back and see what they say before you feel like you're all alone in this.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

To be honest ... I don't see the problem ... sorry.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

ok Energyvet ill call them in the morning and see what they say about it and i hope ur right i hope that they will do it for me  that would be great i will defently let u know thank you


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool. I'll keep checking back. Sometimes the front desk makes decisions for the vet that the vet either doesn't know about or doesn't agree with. It could be just a communication issue. Good luck!


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

ok thank you and ill be back on here


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

ok Energyvet, i just called them and explained what was going on and that i had a abscess on my chickens face and asked if she could just take it off and all i got was.....Im sry we dont do chickens. SOOO im alone in this, so ill have to do it myself, but all that i need to do is warm water and a rage, and do that for a few days?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That might work out . If you need any couching just PM me and we can work on it together. Anything we need to share, we can do so retrospectively.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok good thank u I will take u up on that and I may do it starting next week I'm a little busy right now but do u think warm water and rubbing it would make turn to likea a pimple so all I would have to do is pop it and then clean it really good


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure. Really depends on where it is, the wall of the abscess, the time frame, the birds immune system. So many variables. I'm thinking like 50 % chance that's all you need to do. Worth a try, but not completely convinced that will solve your problem. Sorry if you don't like that answer. Just speaking from experience.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok well please tell me what u think I need to do I'm open to any opinion that you have


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Warm water compress to the ear. It looks like her ear was damaged but not enough to make her wobbly. Get your hands on some icthammol. It's black, fishy smelling but great for drawing out abscesses. Can be finger applied. Otherwise, how do you feel about injecting penicillin? There is oral and in-the-water antibiotics too but be sure to isolate her if you use the water soluble kind. We prefer injectable since its very specific and works quickly. If your hen becomes unsteady, the infection has spread to her inner ear. Try to avoid this. Do not try to express the infection as you can do more damage than good.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

okay thank you that was very helpful I'll try that and I'm not sure about the shot idea I'm not good with needles so I'm going to stick with the water and tag idea or that he black fishy stuff u told me about......where can u get that stuff at that u rub on


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

MrsRoeder2011 said:


> okay thank you that was very helpful I'll try that and I'm not sure about the shot idea I'm not good with needles so I'm going to stick with the water and tag idea or that he black fishy stuff u told me about......where can u get that stuff at that u rub on


You can get icthammamol at any good feed supply place or online thru Amazon. One small jar will probably enough for life. Just dab it on, use sparingly. Since this infection seems to be in the ear canal avoid further damage by not rubbing it. The warm compress and icthammamol will bring it to the surface. Once it opens, if it does, the icthammamol can be discontinued as long as it is draining. If the hen seems to be in pain, infant's Tylenol can be used. It will also help reduce inflammation. We use the cherry flavored..half a dropper down their gullet.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Can u send me a link of amazon about that stuff please I'm havering a hard time finding it


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

MrsRoeder2011 said:


> Can u send me a link of amazon about that stuff please I'm havering a hard time finding it


http://www.amazon.com/ICHTHAMMOL-DRAWING-OINTMENT-Health-Beauty/dp/B0006GWSU8

One tube of this will last a long time. Use sparingly! Hope it works as well for you as it does for me.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh me to I'm going to bit it and see thank u


----------



## mcderry1967 (Oct 14, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> That looks like an abscess to me. If it is you can get a warm wet wash cloth and soak it for a few minutes a few times a day - this will soften the scabby tissue and eventually it should pop open like a bad zit. Then you'll be left with the task of trying to make sure all that nasty puss and fluid is out while trying not to vomit from the smell (it'll smell like nothing you've smelled before!) Abscesses that don't pop usually have to be lanced and drained by someone who knows how to do that - you shouldn't have that big of an issue finding a vet who'll do that, even on a chicken since its such a common procedure and doesn't require special knowledge or anesthetics or anything like that. Good luck!


Looks like an absess to me. Hot pack until a "Ripe" spot appears. When this happens a hot rag with slight pressure on the ripe spot should produce a rupture w/foul leakage. good luck.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Energyvet I got the medicine for my chicken finally, now i need a walk threw with this so i dont mess up


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Cool. I'll keep checking back. Sometimes the front desk makes decisions for the vet that the vet either doesn't know about or doesn't agree with. It could be just a communication issue. Good luck!


hey i just got this medicine and i have a pic of it on here please reply on what i need to do now


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, I'm not the guy that recommended this, but I've used it. So place a dime size dap on the area affected. It will pull out splinters, foreign objects etc. It takes a few days for this to work so you need to reapply maybe twice daily for a week. With people you keep the area covered with a bandage, but not sure you can do that here.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Energyvet here is the picture


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No, lol. I meant a picture of the wound/lesion. Haha. I should have made myself more clear.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

here it is lol sry


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsRoeder2011 said:


> Energyvet I got the medicine for my chicken finally, now i need a walk threw with this so i dont mess up





Energyvet said:


> Well, I'm not the guy that recommended this, but I've used it. So place a dime size dap on the area affected. It will pull out splinters, foreign objects etc. It takes a few days for this to work so you need to reapply maybe twice daily for a week. With people you keep the area covered with a bandage, but not sure you can do that here.


Ok i put it on and omg it stunk but its on there and black but now i just wait and keep doing it for a week and see what happens


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup. Post a pic with the salve too please.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

here is what is in the tube black and smells like grease from a car omg stinks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Now post one with the ointment on the eye. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry y'all, but I'm eating popcorn with this one...


Just tooooo funny!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's starting to remind me of galaxy quest. Lol


----------

